# Would you like to be heard on my blog?



## Chantilace (Jan 19, 2016)

I am looking for volunteers interested in sharing inspirational stories about their pets, animals, healers, heroes, & friends.







Specifically experiences that provide insight into the ways animals enrich human lives. My blog focuses on inspiring humanity towards a world attuned to animal awareness, sentience, and compassion.

INTERESTED? humananimalproject.co

contact me [email protected]


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Exactly what kind of stories are you looking for?


----------



## anthoney (Mar 24, 2016)

Please let know what type of volunteering supports you need! I'm kinda interested.


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

i might be interested. I'm disabled and housebound most of the time and i couldn't live without my cats they give me a reason to keep going if that;s the kind of story you're after?


----------

